# sports



## Rees2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I was wondering if anyone on this site played sports I played baseball for a while then got bored so now I do nothing pretty much but anyways what do you play?


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not that good at pool.I could only win a pro if I hit them in the eye with a pool ball.


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 27, 2007)

I played Baseball and Basketball till I was 19 or so. Now I'm a Playstation Jockey.
I'd love to play some ball but as you get older it's just too damn hard to get friends together. Horseshoes and beers is as close to I get to any sports.
I ride Glamis all year. I guess off-roading is a sport or at least an activity.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> I played Baseball and Basketball till I was 19 or so. Now I'm a Playstation Jockey.
> I'd love to play some ball but as you get older it's just too damn hard to get friends together. Horseshoes and beers is as close to I get to any sports.
> I ride Glamis all year. I guess off-roading is a sport or at least an activity.



I ride, too. Mostly the desert...outside of Barstow, Ocatilla (sp?) Wells, etc. Sometimes up around Big Pine Flats and the area outside of Big Bear. Never been to Glamis, though.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

I used to play hockey, softball, & soccer. But now I am older and to lazy to go out plus to many joint problems from all the sports as a kid. Now I just ride my quad, or watch my kiddos play there sports.


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 2, 2007)

squirtle said:


> I ride, too. Never been to Glamis, though.



Get your *** to Glamis. Nothing comes close.


----------



## squirtle (Sep 4, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> squirtle said:
> 
> 
> > I ride, too. Never been to Glamis, though.
> ...



Well I guess I would get really at riding sand really fast! When we ride Copper City I am a wuss in the sand. Part of it is I am almost 6' and ride a 125 most of the time, so I feel like Fred Flintstone on a morotorcycle. I do much better on the 250 or larger! I can certainly say that I wish I was in Glamis...or anywhere riding.....instead of at work at 6:30 a.m. after a holiday weekend!


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 4, 2007)

squirtle said:


> I ride, too. Never been to Glamis, though.



Get your *** to Glamis. Nothing comes close.
[/quote]

Well I guess I would get really at riding sand really fast! When we ride Copper City I am a wuss in the sand. Part of it is I am almost 6' and ride a 125 most of the time, so I feel like Fred Flintstone on a morotorcycle. I do much better on the 250 or larger! I can certainly say that I wish I was in Glamis...or anywhere riding.....instead of at work at 6:30 a.m. after a holiday weekend!
[/quote]

Oh finally someone as tall as me, well almost.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 4, 2007)

So dos that meen that moutian bikeing, dirt bikeing, golfing, snowboarding and surfing are sports?


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 4, 2007)

I would say yes


----------



## squirtle (Sep 5, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> So dos that meen that moutian bikeing, dirt bikeing, golfing, snowboarding and surfing are sports?



Absolutely! They require skill and training....and you sweat!!!


----------

